# new to liver bearers



## CuppsSmith (Sep 19, 2012)

What is the best way to handle guppies when they start to have babies? I know, they are called fry and that if they aren't contained or have lots of cover, they will get eaten, but with a 30g hexagon tank, what is the best way to try to keep as many alive as possible?
*c/p**H2


----------



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

Move the mother to another tank before she has fry. I have higher survival rates that way than using a trap, or scooping them out of the main tank, and I think it puts less stress on the mother.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

You can also heavily plant the tank to get more fry to survive.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

CuppsSmith said:


> What is the best way to handle guppies when they start to have babies? I know, they are called fry and that if they aren't contained or have lots of cover, they will get eaten, but with a 30g hexagon tank, what is the best way to try to keep as many alive as possible?
> *c/p**H2


Hello Cupps...

If you want a high fry survival rate, then do two things: Feed all the fish several times a day, a variety of frozen food is the most healthful. It's been my experience with Guppies, that well fed adults show little or no interest in the fry. Also, get as many floating plants into the tank as possible. Anacharis is probably the best, with Pennywort, Water sprite and Water wisteria all closed seconds. Guppies feel most at home in heavily planted tanks and being top feeders, they love a lot of floating plants.

B


----------

